# Mustard Monster Paint Job



## MartinPens (Jun 30, 2011)

Summertime is a good time for machine maintenance. I gave my Powermatic 3520A a nice new paint job. It looks slick!

I also purchased and installed a remote power switch. The remote power switch was easy to install and I have it protected inside of a plastic container with an overhanging roof.

The paint for the "Mustard Monster" was purchased directly from Powermatic along with the remote power switch.

The item number for the paint is 6612060

Can you guess, in photo #4, which part in the photo is NOT a powermatic part - but was painted mustard bronze to match the other parts?

Now I'm ready for some turning!

Martin


----------



## renowb (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks really nice! Good job!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 30, 2011)

Fantastic paint job, you have a great lathe!


----------



## hewunch (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks great. I am going to guess the tool rest is not original.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 30, 2011)

*Tool Rest*



hewunch said:


> Looks great. I am going to guess the tool rest is not original.


 

You got it Hans. That is a Robust comfort tool rest. Works especially well for an overhand grip on the tool. It was a Father's Day gift.

Happy Turning!

Martin


----------



## Lenny (Jun 30, 2011)

That's almost TOO pretty!!! :biggrin:  Better make some shavings.

Great idea on the remote switch!  :wink:


----------



## hewunch (Jun 30, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. I am going to guess the tool rest is not original.
> ...



Cool! What did I win?!? :biggrin::tongue:


----------

